
The Day of the Tentacle: Puzzle Dependency Graph Analysis - tekromancr
http://thewebsiteisdown.com/twidblog/day-of-the-tentacle-dependency-graph/
======
jaimebuelta
Cached view:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://thewebsiteisdown.com/twidblog/day-
of-the-tentacle-dependency-graph/)

(lacking some graphs, though, which is the most interesting of the article)

~~~
plastroltech
The site is back up now.

------
atesti
If you like adventure games, go to
[https://blog.thimbleweedpark.com/final_puzzles](https://blog.thimbleweedpark.com/final_puzzles)
and read the complete blog and play the excellent game out now!

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Just to add, there's a direct link back to DoTT / MM as well, as Thimbleweed
Park is the brainchild of Ron Gilbert and Gary Winnick, the developer and
artist behind the original games at LucasFilm (they were involved with Monkey
Island as well).

Completed Thimbleweed Park over the Easter break and it's fantastic.

~~~
mseepgood
> they were involved with Monkey Island as well

Gilbert invented Monkey Island.

------
yazr
I really like the charts. Are they auto-generated or manual ? Does anyone
recognize which tool it is?

~~~
plastroltech
This is my blog. Glad you like it. I used yEd for the dependency graphs.
There's a lot of detail on how I did it in the first segment:
[http://thewebsiteisdown.com/twidblog/puzzle-dependency-
graph...](http://thewebsiteisdown.com/twidblog/puzzle-dependency-graph-
primer/). Also available here in case my site goes down again
([http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JoshuaWeinberg/20160502/27010...](http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JoshuaWeinberg/20160502/270103/Puzzle_Dependency_Graph_Primer.php)).

------
coldcode
Apparently one of the dependencies is MySQL.

------
GrumpyNl
The name of the site reflects the behavior of the site. Th site is down :)

~~~
krylon
The irony is kind of delicious... ;-)

------
golergka
Looks like the website is, indeed, down.

------
hex13
"Error establishing a database connection" :/

